# Shocked



## alleyyooper

We didn't do any honey supers this year because we were rebuilding stock from last summers drought and the winter losses. Still on the last inspection 7-15-13 all seemed well with stores brood and normal activity.

Yesterday things it seems things have fallen apart. Very little honey stores in the colonies we checked, to the point we will start feeding soon. Many years ago a old bee keeper told me that rain washes necter out of plants and takesm3 days to return. We have been having rain about avery 3 days so I am guessing thr few plants blooming at this time of year isn't providing much.

Very few drones in the hives, Queens it seems have slowed down also.
One hive was somempty of eggs and any age brood I thought we had lost the queen. A frame by frame inspection found her well and a few eggs in the frame she was on.


 Al


----------



## farmrbrown

Yep.
The beekeepers here in the Southeast have had low honey production this year due to all the rain.
The bees don't like to fly in it and the rain washes the nectar out of the blooms.


----------



## Terri

Maybe that is why I failed to catch a swarm this year. Too much rain.

I saw all of the blossoms out and so I set up the empty hives, but....nothing.


----------



## Rick

I don't have bees, but my friend who sells me honey MIGHT be able to get me an extra gallon. but he's not sure.

Same thing here in western, lower WV - rain, rain, rain.


----------



## AverageJo

Seems it either rains too much or not enough. We're already seeing the goldenrod starting to bloom, so I want to pull off what honey I can. I've been OK with my honey, but nothing outstanding. Large demand for the honey once I get it extracted though.


----------



## alleyyooper

Some of our Golden rod has been blooming since first week of August.

 Al


----------



## sleeps723

Flowers started end of feb here, but rained once a week, been dry last two months. Very little honey produced. Lost 32 hives also this year.


----------

